# EA/Origin Announces Ultima Online: Kingdom Reborn



## Rahl Windsong (Aug 22, 2006)

Well it seems like they might be serious this time and finally update one of the MMORPG's that actually started it all, Ultima Online. The reason I say they "might be serious" is the fact that they have started no less then 3 times the process to update this game and all three times it was cancelled before they completed the project, so time will tell i guess. Though I don't see how EA could possibly cancel it this time and not look like complete and total idiots but stranger things have happened.

Anyway here is a link if you are interested..

http://www.uo.com/

Rahl


----------



## Crymic (Aug 22, 2006)

EA bought Mythic and put some of their developers on this game. EA has no idea what they are doing when it comes to MMO's.


----------



## Rahl Windsong (Aug 22, 2006)

I knew about EA buying Mythic and in my oppinion the only hope they have for the UO Kingdom Reborn thing to work is for them to put the Mythic team on it. And we all know about EA's track record with any MMO, all they have to do is be midly interested in one, any one, and its doomed to complete and utter failure. This is why I am actually worried about DAoC which is an otherwise decent game...other then the EA factor.

Rahl


----------



## Rahl Windsong (Aug 25, 2006)

A bit more posted on the Origin website about this update to UO...It is a joint EA/Mythic project and with Mythic on board they might just succeed!

http://www.uo.com/UOKRpressrelease.html


----------



## Threepwud (Oct 1, 2006)

Ultima was perhaps my favourite game series ever. Just loved it and was excited by the prospect of Ultima X a year or so back...

Guess you're right with the cancelled developments!


----------



## Rahl Windsong (Oct 1, 2006)

Aye well I have a lot of hope that EA/Mythic does somehow succeed with this project because I would dearly love to ride again in Ultima Online. It was the one MMORPG that really did have it all.

I remember the very first time I logged in ....

I was wandering around the capitol city of Britain, often called Britainia in Ultima lore. Anyway, quite suddenly two players come into my view and they are engaged in a battle to the death! One belonged to a group known as Order, and the other Chaos, or Good and Evil. Such players were allowed to fight anywhere in the game world without any retribution from the guards, the war between them was of their own affair.

This was a battle like I had never seen in any online game before. These two were experts at killing and both were real survivors! I followed them as they ran about the city wacthing them duel, facinated and in awe! It lasted at least 20 minutes and probably longer and finally one of them fell.

As the victor looted the corpse of his fallen foe, the foe standing there as a ghost helpless to do anything as all his possesions were being transfered to his assailants packs, the victorious one looked at the ghost and said...

"Sorry my bother! Though you be evil and from Chaos I can still call thee my bother because never have I had such a fight as you gave me! I feel almost sorry to take your things but that is the way of it!"

Or something like that...I could not believe what I had seen ...that is what you could find in Ultima Online no other game ever had that...ever. Why? Well other games don't get that you have to loose something when you loose the fight or the fight is not worth having. In all the other MMORPG's you are just way too safe, and you are never really sure if you have won anything or lost anything because there is nothing to loose except your time and your money. In that instance all that was won or lost by either player was the fight and the moment and I bet they both remember that fight vividly to this day, the fight was that good.

Rahl


----------

